# Thomas Honey Company



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I was running out of my own honey and wanted to try some honey from other areas. I had seen some post from Thomas Honey Co. here so I gave them a try. My wife ordered two bottles of honey Sunday night. The bottles arrived on my doorstep Wednesday morning. I was very impressed with how quickly my order arrived. I will definately do business with them again!

www.ThomasHoney.com

Tom


----------

